# Feeding DWA Snakes?



## MooImaPigy (Aug 5, 2012)

I know next to nothing about DWA Species and I don't intend on getting any DWA for a very long time, but this question just popped into my head.

Is it difficult to get DWA Snakes onto Frozen / Thawed food? or for anyone that breeds DWA is it difficult to get hatchings onto Frozen / Thawed?


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

A rather odd question!

What makes you think just because a snake is venomous it will be anyway different from a non venomous coloubrid or boid?

Other than that I really do not know what to say!


----------



## MooImaPigy (Aug 5, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> A rather odd question!
> 
> What makes you think just because a snake is venomous it will be anyway different from a non venomous coloubrid or boid?
> 
> Other than that I really do not know what to say!


I'm not quite sure it just randomly crossed my mind this morning, I suppose for some reason I just thought that they would be rather tricky feeders.

Not too sure why :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol2: i find my hots generally extremely good feeders - statistically more consistent feeders than any of my boiga/chondros etc.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Have assisted puff adders, eyelash vipers and copperheads in the past. Not a nice thing to do, bit daunting. But tbh. it's no different from non hots as has been said. My 3 week old egyptian cobras are feeding on defrost already. but cobras are dustbins.


----------



## Jastheace141 (Sep 24, 2009)

Moshpitviper said:


> Have assisted puff adders, eyelash vipers and copperheads in the past. Not a nice thing to do, bit daunting. But tbh. it's no different from non hots as has been said. My 3 week old egyptian cobras are feeding on defrost already. but cobras are dustbins.


Apart from it will hurt less if my boa catches me when resisting the assist feed rather than an eyelash viper lol


----------

